# Salt dog Suv



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Im looking to add lot salting to my services. I currently have two lots to service that are around 6000sq ft each. Currently I don’t take care of the ice control.

My math tells me each lots needs about 120lbs of salt per application. (Let me know if my math is wrong) That has me looking at the hitch mounted tailgate spreaders.

This one is for sale near me for $150. I figure the motor could probably need replacing but the rest should be fine.

I was wondering if I would be able to replace the motor and spinner with the pro version that replaces the Manuel feed gate?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Your math is correct for an application rate of 800# give or take, which should be fine.
I cant comment on the spreader other than what others have said about salt doggs and that's run away. Maybe try to stick to a boss or western spreader would be my only advice.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

The deal on the salt dog fell through this morning. Not a lot of option around here for used spreaders and I’m not sure I would recoup the cost of a new one.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Daley Construction said:


> The deal on the salt dog fell through this morning. Not a lot of option around here for used spreaders and I'm not sure I would recoup the cost of a new one.


Area that small push spread it first and make a few bucks to buy something later...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Recouping investments is all in what you have under contract and what the contract says. If you are liable for slip and falls, you must keep ice away. If you are paid per instance, buy some bulk salt, get a good spreader and rock it out. The numbers add up.


----------

